# BMWCCA-SD Chapter Driving School (Buttonwillow) Sept 19-20



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

Posted on behalf of Andre Pantic

*San Diego Chapter - High Performance Driving School and Club Race*

September 19th-20th (Sat, Sun)

Registration for the Driving School opened on July 15th. Signup online at MotorSportsRegistration.com. This will be a 2-day school at the Buttonwillow Raceway Park in Buttonwillow, CA.

The cost for the school will be

*$449* if you sign up early or
*$499* if you sign up after September 12th
The fee includes:

8 driving sessions (25 minutes each, 4 sessions per day)
lunches
Saturday night banquet
a nifty hat
If you have any questions, contact Andre Pantic at [email protected]


----------



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

My registration was confirmed. Anyone else on this board going?


----------



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

The other forums below:

Bimmerforums - Events - California section
Bimmerforums - Track, Auto-x, Drag Racing section
 have lots of people going. Bimmerfest forums doesn't get as much traffic but I posted here anyway.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

westwest888 said:


> My registration was confirmed. Anyone else on this board going?


:eeps:


----------

